# Well its that time of year again



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It is going to be in the 60's today and sunny so it time to get the tractors spruced up and running for the season. As many of you know I have a couple two wheel Gravely tractors as well as a model 817 four wheel Gravely (I also have a couple more two wheel tractors but since they aren't running right now I don't have to tell the wife I have them right? ). 

Well as usual winter is over and there are several items I didn't get done ( I know this never happens to any of you 2funny ) The biggest was a rebuild of the PTO clutch on the 817. without it I cannot run the mower deck. So it looks like I will be using my two wheel tractor with a 40" front mounted mower to cut the grass with for a while til I can get the 817 in the shop and repaired. Oh well I guess that means more seat time!:tractorsm 

I will be doing the regular maintanance things to my all my tractors(oil and filter changes, fresh gas, etc) and changing over the two wheel Gravely's to their summer attachments. I have an L8 (four forward speeds and four reverse for total of eight) that I use as my main mower. I rebuilt the engine a couple winters ago so it is in the best mechanical condition. It normally runs the 40" mower deck and has a sulky on it with dual wheels.

My other (running) two wheel tractor is a LI model. It was my first Gravely and has been my go to tractor when I had problems with the others. I use it mostly for running misc attachments like the big saw blade, brush hog and sickle bar mower and anything else that needs done.

I can post pics if anyone is interested. Let us know about your spring maintenance progress


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"I can post pics if anyone is interested. Let us know about your spring maintenance progress"

I'm interested Andy!! And I have plenty of time to look at them as I do all my spring mainttenance in the Fall!!  :cowboy:


----------

